# Richter Belmont (Castlevania) vs Edward Cullen (Twilight)



## Berserkhawk z (May 7, 2010)

Fight takes place in a gladiator arena, who wins?


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 7, 2010)

The Vampire Killer refuses to acknowledge Edward Cullen as its namesake enemy and implodes. Richter then punches Edward to death.


----------



## kyrax12 (May 7, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> The Vampire Killer refuses to acknowledge Edward Cullen as its namesake enemy and implodes. Richter then punches Edward to death.



Constant hate from a popular series is what I refuse to acknowledge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

Richter has moves that allow him sonic movement, so he can keep up in speed. He's obviously super strong, he can kill all those gigant metal monsters (the guy with the hammer/axe/giant floating swords), so strength is no issue--in fact, I'd say he has the advantage--he has a weapon that kills specifically Vampires, too, so this is an easy stomp.

Cullen can't even touch Richter. No way, no how. If he manages he takes half a health bar and dies instantly from one hit. Like one of those water-squirting fish men die in one shot.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (May 7, 2010)

Richter kills edward in the worst possible way.


----------



## Nihilistic (May 7, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> Richter kills edward in the worst possible way.



...by handing eddy-kins over to his rabid fangirls that proceed to do unspeakable things to him, before tearing him apart for souvenirs?


----------



## Ulti (May 7, 2010)

Doesn't even need to bring out the holy water for this


----------



## Level7N00b (May 7, 2010)

Edward auto fail loses, just like the rest of his shitty universe.


----------



## HeOf7 (May 7, 2010)

Fights like this is what we have the joke BD for i do Believe.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (May 7, 2010)

Richter Belmont can not kill Edward Cullen since Edward is already being brutally sodomised and dismembered by Blade who's had enough of this sparkling bullshit.


----------

